
No Laptop Ban on Board Flights from Europe--for Now - technewsnow
http://www.securityweek.com/us-says-no-laptop-ban-board-flights-europe-now
======
Doches
> ...could still be implemented for Europe if the threat level worsens.

I see the electronics ban on flights from the Middle East as a sort of A-B
testing of security theatre. If it had provoked a sufficient outcry it would
have been rolled back or at least contained, but since the response has been
pretty much a collective shrug we can look forward to a much broader roll-out
backed by what's now a pretty good precedent.

One more step down a slippery, slippery slope.

